# Canadian soldiers kill suspected car bomber in Kandahar



## old medic (2 Jan 2009)

Canadian soldiers kill suspected car bomber in Kandahar, military says
By THE CANADIAN PRESS
Numerous newspapers
Copy at http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2009/01/02/7898001-cp.html



> KANDAHAR, Afghanistan - Canadian troops have shot dead a suspected suicide bomber who tried to drive an explosive-laden sport utility vehicle into their patrol north of Kandahar city.
> 
> A military news release says the attack happened on Jan. 1 at about 2 p.m. in the district of Shah Wali Khot. The release says Canadian soldiers repeatedly warned the driver to stop before opening fire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spanky (2 Jan 2009)

Well done troops!


----------



## Rigger052 (2 Jan 2009)

Score one for the good guys! Good job boys!


----------



## Mike Baker (2 Jan 2009)

Great job Troops! Keep up the good work and stay safe!


----------



## brihard (2 Jan 2009)

Right on, one less to worry about.

"Cleanup in aisle six."


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Jan 2009)

Let's think about 'quiet professionalism' shall we?

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Armymedic (2 Jan 2009)

I concur with the above thought.

Just another day in the office, and all the other good things that have happened during the last week goes unreported because it did not involve someone's death.


----------



## geo (2 Jan 2009)

Well done troops.
Quiet & professional with a little bit of humanity thrown in for good measure.

Stay safe

Look out, look out.....


----------



## brihard (2 Jan 2009)

Sorry. It's just hard not to be very pleased about this one. That area's hairy enough; having this guy off the roads is something to be happy about, particularly given the scale of the ordnance he had.

Great work by the boys who were there.


----------



## PanaEng (2 Jan 2009)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Sorry. It's just hard not to be very pleased about this one. That area's hairy enough; having this guy off the roads is something to be happy about, particularly given the scale of the ordnance he had.
> 
> Great work by the boys who were there.


Not to mention that the fellas not only saved their lives but that of the civilians in the other vehicles waiting at the roadblock and passersby - 600kg of HE on the surface: that can flatten a whole hectare (4 acres) and kill everyone in a 300m radius (+/-)
Sure, other worthwhile things don't get reported but that is no excuse for not celebrating this one.
And Happy New Year!

cheers,
Frank


----------

